# Xcode et Mac OS X Lion



## keviinkevin (21 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
j'ai xcode 4.0 installer . Depuis que j'ai installer mac os lion , ça ne marche plus. Je doit télécharger une nouvelle version de xcode? je ne peut pas faire une mise à jours tout simplement ? parce que xcode et très lourd et ma connexion internet est très lente .
Merci


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas. Pour pouvoir faire une mise à jour, application doit être installée et l'installateur que tu as ne fonctionne pas sous Lion.
Donc je crois que tu n'as pas d'autre choix. Mais peut-être qu'un avis plus éclairé aura une autre idée


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2011)

Apple a rarement fourni des upgrades pour ses outils de développement (1 ou 2 fois si je me souviens bien). Dans la très grande majorité des cas, il a fallu recharger une version complète.


----------



## brieucdesamois (22 Septembre 2011)

D'autant plus que sur Lion, la version 4 de XCode est disponible gratuitement sur le App Store.


----------



## Alban95 (11 Octobre 2011)

je ne vois que la réinstallation qui, malheureusement est ton seul problème.

pour ma part, ma mise à jour avec lion n'a pas fait beuger Xcode. 
ton cas est donc particulier. 

tu n'as pas noté d'autres changement depuis ton passage vers lion ?


----------



## scaryfan (19 Octobre 2011)

Il y a une mise à jour d'Xcode récente : 4.2 qui permet d'utiliser le simulateur 5.0 et un device sous 5.0 (si apple developer member).


----------

